# kein Joystick unter wine

## flammenflitzer

Hallo,

ich habe vor c.a. 4 Wochen das letzte Mal mit wine und Joystick gespielt. Heute funktioniert das nicht mehr. Ich habe keine Ahnung, wo ich ansetzten soll. wine, in der Konsole getartet kommt beine Meldung.System amd64

```
app-emulation/wine-1.3.26 USE="X alsa cups dbus gecko gphoto2 jpeg lcms ldap mp3 ncurses opengl oss perl png scanner ssl threads truetype v4l win32 win64 xcomposite xinerama xml"
```

```
flammenflitzer olaf # lsusb

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 001 Device 003: ID 0ccd:0038 TerraTec Electronic GmbH Cinergy T² DVB-T Receiver

Bus 001 Device 005: ID 050d:0307 Belkin Components 

Bus 001 Device 006: ID 046d:09a4 Logitech, Inc. QuickCam E 3500

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 09da:9090 A4 Tech Co., Ltd 

Bus 002 Device 003: ID 046d:c216 Logitech, Inc. Dual Action Gamepad
```

```
flammenflitzer olaf # dmesg | grep stick

generic-usb 0003:046D:C216.0003: input: USB HID v1.10 Joystick [Logitech Logitech Dual Action] on usb-0000:00:0b.0-5/input0
```

----------

## flammenflitzer

Ich glaube, da muss ich einen neuen Thread aufmachen. Das Problem besteht darin, das meine neue Maus "4 Tech Co., Ltd" als /dev/input/js0 angelegt wird. (Meine beiden "Logitech, Inc. Dual Action Gamepad" sind dann /dev/input/js1 und /dev/input/js2.) Ich muss also feststellen, warum die Maus als /dev/input/js0 angelegt wird und das unterbinden.

----------

